# Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni



## ostseeangler27 (18. Juni 2007)

Moin,
Der Torsk 1 und Ich planen eine Kleinbootstour zum Kleinen Belt am 30.Juni und wollten es euch wissen lassen, damit wieder eine schöne Truppe Boardies zusammen kommen!
Am ende des Tages wollten wir schön den Grill anwerfen und den Tag zuende gehen lassen!

Also wie gesagt,
am 30.juni
*Treffpunkt: BAB 7 Rastplatz Altholzkrug--6.30 uhr--*

gebt euch nen RUCK und kommt mit,sonst verpasst ihr was:vik:

Ostseeangler kann nicht dabei sein. siehe KLICK



Dabei sind:

*1.**Torsk1*
*2.langelandsklaus*


----------



## Torsk1 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Jo geht los:vik:


----------



## Jäger-Olli (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Wenn ich Seefest wäre:v... klar ich wäre dabei... leider bin ich es nicht:c... da hilft auch kein "nu komm" auch kein "das geht schon" NEIN... ich geh nicht mehr auf nen Pott, auch icht auf nen kleinen es sei denn ihr hättet ne Fähre...
Nun aber mein Angebot... ich geh Brandungs / Spinnfischen#:... dort wo ihr euch treffen wollt... und mach zwischendurch den Grill an!




... oder so...
meinen Zwerg bring ich dann aber auch mit... und ein paar scharfe Messer zum schnitzen der Dorsche... oder so... bin aber ... außer Bootfahren... für alle (fast alle) Schandtaten bereit!


----------



## Torsk1 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Hier mal zwei berichte was da so alles abgehen kann#6

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97334&highlight=kleiner+Belt

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94036


----------



## HD4ever (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Bei mir wirds leider noch nichts ... #d
nächste Woche hole ich erstmal meinen 30 PS Motor ab und bevor es das erste mal ins Wasser geht will ich den alten Antifouling Anstrich runter haben und das Unterwasserschiff neu lackiert haben ...
bei dem momentanen sch*** Wetter sehe ich da ja schon schwarz mit schleifen und lackieren :c
wolle ich nun eigendlich im Urlaub fertig machen ....


----------



## Torsk1 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Schade Jörg!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

keiner mehr mit dabei?????


----------



## Schl@chter (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Hab leider nicht das geeignete boot dafür sonst wäre ich dabei.


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Schl@chter schrieb:


> Hab leider nicht das geeignete boot dafür sonst wäre ich dabei.



vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Platz aufm Boot .... #6


----------



## Peterpaul (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Morgens hin und abends zurück oder wie ist es gedacht?


----------



## Schl@chter (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



HD4ever schrieb:


> vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Platz aufm Boot .... #6


 


Ma schauen besser wäre mit nem eignen Boot,habe zur zeit nur nen Schlauchi mit 8 Ps werde aber im Juli den Schein machen und dann kommt was grösseres her.


----------



## SteinbitIII (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Hallo Jungs!!!
Ich für meinen Teil muss auch leider passen:c, da ich ab dem 27. Juni mit Frauchen wieder Richtung *Norge|supergri *unterwegsbin , ansonsten wäre ich auf alle Fälle dabei!!!!! Bis Mitte August (weil Anfang August gehts nochmal 3 Tage auf die Nordsee) bin ich leider out of Order.........wünsch Euch aber trotzdem einen SUPER TRIP und lasst mal hören !!!!! #h


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Peterpaul schrieb:


> Morgens hin und abends zurück oder wie ist es gedacht?


 

Jo#6#6


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Schl@chter schrieb:


> Ma schauen besser wäre mit nem eignen Boot,habe zur zeit nur nen Schlauchi mit 8 Ps werde aber im Juli den Schein machen und dann kommt was grösseres her.


 
Schlauchi mit 8 Ps ist doch in Ordnung, ist ja auch eine Kleinbootstour.

Zum Fischen brauchst du dort nicht weit fahren


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Schl@chter schrieb:


> Ma schauen besser wäre mit nem eignen Boot,habe zur zeit nur nen Schlauchi mit 8 Ps werde aber im Juli den Schein machen und dann kommt was grösseres her.




ich hatte auch nur bisher immer 8 PS am start ...
waren letzens auch noch welche mit kleineren Motoren, das sollte also kein Problem sein ...


----------



## Peterpaul (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Jo#6#6


 
Bock hab ich total, Boot würde auch klappen aber zeitlich ;+ - mit Boot vorher rausholen etc. - wird wohl leider im Moment zeitlich nichts #q. Im Herbst würde ich gerne mal mitkommen.


----------



## Günter52 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

@ Torsk I

  Wo genau soll es den im kleinen Belt hin gehen.
  Überlegen im Moment eine Angeltour für Samstag, aber habe dir ja schon geschrieben 9m 40PS Innenborder  also nur über den Seeweg.#c
 Bei guter Witterung (Wind) kann man ja an eine etwas längere Ausfahrt denken.#6


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Günter52 schrieb:


> @ Torsk I
> 
> Wo genau soll es den im kleinen Belt hin gehen.
> Überlegen im Moment eine Angeltour für Samstag, aber habe dir ja schon geschrieben 9m 40PS Innenborder also nur über den Seeweg.#c
> Bei guter Witterung (Wind) kann man ja an eine etwas längere Ausfahrt denken.#6


 
Middelfart#6
Ich glaube übern Seeweg ist das vieleicht ein "bisschen" weit von der Geltinger Bucht 

Ich habe es grad mal grob nachgemessen, es wären knapp 100km:q


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Peterpaul schrieb:


> Bock hab ich total, Boot würde auch klappen aber zeitlich ;+ - mit Boot vorher rausholen etc. - wird wohl leider im Moment zeitlich nichts #q. Im Herbst würde ich gerne mal mitkommen.


 

Sind ja noch knapp 2 Wochen Zeit


----------



## Günter52 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Middelfart#6
> 
> Ich habe es grad mal grob nachgemessen, es wären knapp 100km:q




 Ok OK ein bisschen viel weit.|uhoh:
  Na dann werden wir mal den Bredgrund und Umgebung unsicher machen.
  Freu mich schon auf Berichte von eurer Tour.#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

hatte bei der vergangenen Tour mein lüttes böötchen mit 5ps am start, und das war leicht ausreichend!


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

wenn Ihr Euch im Bereich Middelfahrt/Kolding aufhaltet, dann bin ich ganz sicher dabei. Ich mache zu der Zeit Urlaub dort oben auf Gl. Aalbo.:vik:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

also noch ein "irrer" Boardi....:m#6#6#6


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Am ende des Tages wollten wir schön den Grill anwerfen und den Tag zuende gehen lassen!



Können wir gerne bei uns am Ferienhaus machen - liegt direkt am Wasser ! 

Ihr müsst mich nur auf dem Laufenden halten, da ich ab Samstag wahrscheinlich nicht mehr online bin. Nehme zwar den Läppi mit, da es dort WL gibt, aber ich weiß nicht ob das alles so funzt.


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> wenn Ihr Euch im Bereich Middelfahrt/Kolding aufhaltet, dann bin ich ganz sicher dabei. Ich mache zu der Zeit Urlaub dort oben auf Gl. Aalbo.:vik:


 

Sauber Klaus#6


----------



## bbfishing (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Moin 
ich hätte auch Lust mitzumachen. Ich hätte ein Kaasboll 17" und somit noch Platz für ein oder zwei Mitangler. Fahre ab Hürup bei Flensburg
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Torsk1 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Moin
> ich hätte auch Lust mitzumachen. Ich hätte ein Kaasboll 17" und somit noch Platz für ein oder zwei Mitangler. Fahre ab Hürup bei Flensburg
> Gruß Klaus


 

Sauber, geht doch#6


----------



## Waldemar (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Hallo, hört sich ja nicht so schlecht an.
Wenn meine Holde bock auf ein paar Tage Camping am Kleinen Belt hat, bin ich bestimmt mit meinem Boot dabei.
Ich war ja schon 3x dort. Aber die Fänge waren bisher immer verhalten.
Kann also nur besser werden.
Hoffentlich haben die dort noch ein Plätzchen auf dem Campingplatz für uns frei. Is ja bereits Saison.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

feste zusagen hätten was ;-)))


----------



## Schl@chter (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

So komme nicht mit da mein Wochendkurs See +Binnen am 30 beginnt sonst hätte ich es mit meinem Schlauchi probiert nächstes ma bin ich aber dabei.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

schade Schl@chter!!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Werde Morgen mit Luxundco einen Test machen ob Fische da sind!!!


----------



## Torsk1 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Werde Morgen mit Luxundco einen Test machen ob Fische da sind!!!


 

Da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Was soll ich sagen....mache es mal schnell, dann tut es nicht so weh!!!
4std dauerschleppen mit 6 ruten ohne biss 3std dauerpilken auch ohne Fang:c:v!

Aber zum Trost ,die anderen Angler hatten auch nix...
das Komische ist aber das sie gestern wohl richtige Dorschknaller und gute Platten hatten!!!


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

@bbfishing war das eine feste zusage?

Ich melde bei mir auch noch einen freien Platz an:m


----------



## langelandsklaus (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

So ich mach mich in 6 Stunden auf den Weg, damit ich in 8 Tagen einen kleinen Heimvorteil habe.:vik:


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Aber lass noch ein paar drin


----------



## bbfishing (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> @bbfishing war das eine feste zusage?
> 
> 
> klar ich bin dabei. gruß Klaus


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

So, wir sind zwischenzeitlich hier gut angekommen. Nach Aussage verschiedener Angler läuft hier z.Zt. fischmäßig nicht so viel. Wenn morgen das Wetter i.O. ist (heute fast nur Regen) werde ich das alles mal antesten und Euch berichten.


----------



## Torsk1 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Das hört sich nicht so gut an.

Ich glaube du musst den Jungens mal zeigen wie das geht,  irgendwie machen die sicherlich was verkehrt


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du musst den Jungens mal zeigen wie das geht,  irgendwie machen die sicherlich was verkehrt



Ich glaube die Jungs haben dass besser drauf als ich - die wohnen ja schon an der Küste und kommen bestimmt öfters raus. |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk1 (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Kannst du dich mal erkundigen ob der Butt da zurzeit läuft?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

habe grad aktuelle infos von einem kumpel bekommen der heute los war,
er hatte 2 steinbutt, 6 Dorsche auf Pilk und sandaale auf heringspaternoster....


----------



## Heiko112 (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Wäre auch gern wieder da oben aber vor Oktober wird das wohl nichts mehr. 

Und ich war ja 2 mal schon dieses Jahr an den Brücken. Tut aber trotzdem weh zu lesen das alle hinfahren. :c:c


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

so ich kann mich leider jetzt erst melden, da meine Zugriffszeit zum Internet abgelauen war (habe jetzt auf 2 Wochen erhöht)
Gestern 3 Std. draußen - 30 Dorsche  :vik: 50 - 65 cm und viele kleinere, die jetzt wieder schwimmen. Fangtiefe 15 - 20 Meter bei Renshoved (gegenüber Faeno Kalv). Speedy Pilker Red Head und Beifänger in Japanrot. Viele Futterfische auf dem Echolot.
Heute hat es den ganzen Tag geregnet, aber ich versuche gleich noch mal für 1-2 Std. rauszukommen - hier ist es ja lange hell.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ostseeangler27 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

danke für deinen Bericht...Wir kommen ;-)))))))


----------



## Chrissi007 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> bei Renshoved (gegenüber Faeno Kalv).


 

@langelandsklaus

wo ist das denn?? |kopfkrat
Würde mich interessieren, da wir Anfang August nach Gl. Albo fahren und daher auch in der Ecke angeln werden. Von daher hoffe ich auf einen ausführlichen Bericht über eure Tagestour dahoch :q

Wünsche euch nen dickes Petri Heil,

Chrissi007


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Chrissi007 schrieb:


> @langelandsklaus
> 
> wo ist das denn?? |kopfkrat
> Würde mich interessieren, da wir Anfang August nach Gl. Albo fahren und daher auch in der Ecke angeln werden. Von daher hoffe ich auf einen ausführlichen Bericht über eure Tagestour dahoch :q
> ...



Hallo Chrissi,

das ist zwischen Jütland ( Noerreskow )und Feanoe Kalv.

Guckst Du hier http://www.gl-aalbo.dk//files/sysAdmins/indhold/kort.jpg
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Torsk1 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> danke für deinen Bericht...Wir kommen ;-)))))))


 

#6#6
Geht los.

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter ein bisschen mit|rolleyes


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

War gerade eine Stunde draußen, gleiche Stelle, gleiche Köder - 8 Dorsche zum Mitnehmen, bis das Gewitter kam.|gr:
Laut Wetterbericht wird es besser zum nächsten Wochenende :vik:


----------



## Torsk1 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Sauber!


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Die Wettervorhersage für´s Wochenende http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/vamdrup_kolding
Morgen werde ich mal mit Heringsvorfach losgehen, um es mal auf Sandaale & Heringe zu probieren.


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt,
> am 30.juni
> *Treffpunkt: BAB 7 Rastplatz Altholzkrug--6.30 uhr--*
> 
> [/COLOR][/B]



Habe mal gerade Gegoogelt um abzuschätzen, wann ihr in Snoghoj seid. Babei bin ich hier gelandet.

Link von Tiffy editiert. Sorry Klaus sowas geht hier nicht.

Ich hoffe, Ihr seid spätestens um 9:00 Uhr an der Slippe, sonst muß ich mir vielleicht Gedanken machen.:m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

da bin ich schon auf dem wasser )))))


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Gut Björn, dann kreuze ich schon vor der Slippe :m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

wetter schaut ja nicht so klasse aus wie beim vergangenen treffen!


----------



## langelandsklaus (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> wetter schaut ja nicht so klasse aus wie beim vergangenen treffen!



Sieht doch gut aus mit dem Wetter am WE - guckst Du hier http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/byvejr_danmark.htm?by=5500

Ich war heute nicht mit dem Boot draußen, sondern bin auf Wunsch meines Sohnes mit ihm zum Forellensee gefahren. War gar nicht so schlecht bis auf den Dauerregen.


----------



## bbfishing (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Moinse
ich hab noch mal eine Frage. Wie siehts denn mit dem Grillen aus soll jeder Fleisch mitnehmen? Wer nimmt den Grill mit?
Wollen wir die ganze Zeit Pilken oder auch mal auf Butt versuchen? wg. Würmer
Gruß Klaus


----------



## HD4ever (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

drück euch die Daumen das das Wetter sich bessern wird !!!
Hier in HH ist's heut ja grausam 
Wie schon gedacht bin ich mit Boot zwar schon weiter - aber nicht fertig ...


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Moinse
> ich hab noch mal eine Frage. Wie siehts denn mit dem Grillen aus soll jeder Fleisch mitnehmen? Wer nimmt den Grill mit?


 
Fleisch, Würstchen, Spieße ..... bringt jeder für sich selbst mit.
Teller und Besteck wären auch von Vorteil

Grill und Kohle-Anzünder nimm ich mit.



bbfishing schrieb:


> Wollen wir die ganze Zeit Pilken oder auch mal auf Butt versuchen? wg. Würmer
> Gruß Klaus


 
Wie du meinst, Würmer dürfen eigendlich nicht fehlen

Hoffentlich passt das Wetter zum Grillen

Zwei klappstühle werde ich auch noch mitnehmen(wo soll das alles hin in meinem kleinen Auto|uhoh


----------



## HD4ever (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> (wo soll das alles hin in meinem kleinen Auto|uhoh



ist doch genug Platz für sowas hinten im Boot :m
aber schön die DR festzwirbeln für die Anreise !


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



HD4ever schrieb:


> aber schön die DR festzwirbeln für die Anreise !


 

Die kommen diesmal nicht mit#d|uhoh:


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Heute war ein Angeln nicht möglich - nicht wegen der 8 Bft in Böhen bis 9, nein Mein Boot hatte heute Morgen so eine Schräglage, wie ich sonst nach 10 Caipi´s:q
Der starke Westwind hatte das Wasser aus dem Belt gedrückt und den Wasserspiegel um einen Meter gesenkt.
Ich hoffe, dass das Wasser morgen wieder da ist.
Wettervorhersage für´s WE: trocken und fischbares Wetter. :m


----------



## Chrissi007 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Ach du Sch....
Wo kein Wasser, da können auch keine Fische sein, oder?? |kopfkrat#q#q#q
Hoffe, das Wasser kommt schnellstmöglich zurück. Und mit ihm natürlich auch der Fisch.:g
Bis zum 30. wirds wohl wieder da sein 

Nen dickes Petri Heil,

Chrissi007


----------



## Tiffy (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Hehe,

da kannste ja vom Boot aus nach Wattwürmer graben  :q:q


----------



## Torsk1 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> Heute war ein Angeln nicht möglich - nicht wegen der 8 Bft in Böhen bis 9, nein Mein Boot hatte heute Morgen so eine Schräglage, wie ich sonst nach 10 Caipi´s:q
> Der starke Westwind hatte das Wasser aus dem Belt gedrückt und den Wasserspiegel um einen Meter gesenkt.
> Ich hoffe, dass das Wasser morgen wieder da ist.
> Wettervorhersage für´s WE: trocken und fischbares Wetter. :m


 

Heftig!!!

Das tut einen bestimmt ganz schön weh wenn man sein Boot so auf dem schitt liegen sieht.

PS:
Goiles Boot!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Jo Chrissi, das Wasser läuft schon wieder auf. Bei weniger Wasser müßte doch die Fischdichte höher sein - oder ??


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Moin Leute!

Na das hört sich doch super an!
Leider kann ich nicht mitkommen, da kurz darauf die
Kuttertour ist und leider immer nur ein zu Zeit geht.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und Dir Klaus möglichst 
schnell wieder ordentlich Wasser unterm Kiel :q


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Tiffy schrieb:


> Hehe,
> 
> da kannste ja vom Boot aus nach Wattwürmer graben  :q:q



J
Tja Tiffy, hätte ich das gewußt, dann hätte ich auch den Antifoulinganstrich gut hier erledigen können. :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

moin von einem echt super genervten Angler!!!!!!!

Melde mich hiermit fürs WE ab!
heute wurden mir meine reifen am Bus zerstochen, zwar nur 2 stk aber die bekommt kein Händler vor Dienstag, und was die Kosten sag ich lieber nicht!!!!!!echte schweine hätte ich gern erwischt glaubt mal! 
Und das in einem Einkaufszentrum in FLensburg unglaublich aber tatsache....
sorry jungs beim nächsten mal


----------



## HD4ever (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

schöner Mist Björn ! #q
die sollte man .... und ..... und dann .... |motz:

schickes Boot ! #6
so wollte ich mir mein Toplicht mit Radarreflektor auch basteln ...
nun seh ich ja schon mal wie das aussehen wird...


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Na da bleiben ja nicht mehr viele für´s Freffen übrig. |kopfkrat

@ Torsk 1 Ich kann Dir anbieten, bei mir mitzufahren, dann brauchst Du Dein Boot nicht mit hochzuschleppen.
Meine Mobilnummer hast Du ja, dann könnten wir von mir aus hier von Gl. Aalbo starten und Dorsche ärgern. Abends ist dann bei uns Grillen/Essen. Du brauchst eigentlich nur Deine Angelsachen und wenn Du hast, ne Wartbux mitzubringen. :m


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Scheixxe Björn. Son mist verdammter.



@Klaus
Bei dem Angebot kann ich wohl nicht nein sagen.
Aber bbfishing ist ja auch noch da, kann der denn bei dir da Slippen?
Dann müssten wir es doch nach Gl. Albo verlegen.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

So schaut es aus wenn man zerstochene Reifen hat!!
Die Schlüssel sind kein extra bei den Puschen...nur fürs foto


----------



## bbfishing (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

moinse
also ich nehm mein Boot mit, oder haben wir genug Boote? Irgendwie hab ich den Überblick verloren wieviel wir überhaupt sind. Ich fahr mit meinem Pick-Up und könnte falls nötig noch 2 Leute mitnehmen. Slippen in GL_Albo ist kein Problem der Campingplatzheini nervt nur ab und zu. Ansonsten ist südlich kurz vor GL Albo noch eine Slipstelle mit Parkplatz. Oder eben an der Beltbrücke. Müssen wir mal sehen. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## langelandsklaus (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Also wenn Torsk mit mir mitfährt, dann sind wir zu zweit auf dem Boot. Von mir aus kann gerne noch jemand mitfahren.


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann gerne noch jemand mitfahren.


Ich frag Björn mal ob er trotzdem mit will, ich kann ihn ja abholen


----------



## ostseeangler27 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

danke für das Angebot aber nach  der Nacht heute nicht. bringe diese woche keinem glück irgendwie....

nur soviel die kiste vw Beatle vom NOK Angler ist nicht mehr komplett seit ner std......Wildschaden...dabei wollten wir nur Aal angeln...


----------



## schrauber78 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

wenn ich den erwiscen würde, der meine reifen zersticht, dann ist der tot

da kannst du euinem echt leid tun... schon allein wegen der kosten

wildschaden ist nit so wild. dafür kannst du zur not sogar den jagtpächter für haftbar machen


----------



## HD4ever (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> nur soviel die kiste vw Beatle vom NOK Angler ist nicht mehr komplett seit ner std......Wildschaden...dabei wollten wir nur Aal angeln...



oh man .... ihr habt aber auch Pech z.Z.


----------



## Torsk1 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> bringe diese woche keinem glück irgendwie....


Nö, dann kommst du auch nicht in mein Auto|sagnix.
Schade Björn 


@Klaus
Soll ich noch Würmer mitbringen für Butt?
Bleibt es dabei das jeder sein grillfleisch selber mitbringt?
Ich glaub aber nicht dass das was wird morgen mit Grillen, wegen Wetter#d

@bbfishing
Treffen wir uns dann in Gl. Albo 8.00 Uhr?


----------



## Angler-NRW (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> wildschaden ist nit so wild. dafür kannst du zur not sogar den jagtpächter für haftbar machen



Hallo,

für Wildschaden (Haarwild) kommt die Teilkasko auf, abzüglich SB.
Hast Du keine, gibt´s auch nichts.
Der Jagdpächter könnte theoretisch haftbar gemacht werden....wenn du ihm Fahrlässigkeit nachweisen kannst. und das ist nicht möglich.

Fahrlässigkeit kannst Du dem Jagdpächter nicht nachweisen - er kann das Wild ja schlecht einschließen oder anbinden!

Das ist das Risiko des Teilnehmers am Verkehr - beachte auch § 1 der StVO.

Außerdem ist Wildschadensersatz nur für Schäden an Grundstücken zu leisten. Andere Anspruchsgrundlagen scheiden wegen der Herrenlosigkeit des Wildes aus.

MFG


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Nö, dann kommst du auch nicht in mein Auto|sagnix.
> Schade Björn
> 
> 
> ...


Butt läuft z.Zt. wie ich gehört habe wohl gar nicht. Kannst aber wenn Du möchtest gerne probieren.

Grillfleisch stifte ich und wenn das Wetter, so wie jetzt zu schlecht sein sollte, hauen wir das Fleisch in die Pfanne.
Treffpunkt Gl.Aalbo zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr ist i.O.
Vor unserem Haus(kurz vor dem Campingplatz) steht ein VW Bus mit Gummersbacher Kennzeichen.


----------



## Torsk1 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> Butt läuft z.Zt. wie ich gehört habe wohl gar nicht. Kannst aber wenn Du möchtest gerne probieren.
> 
> Grillfleisch stifte ich und wenn das Wetter, so wie jetzt zu schlecht sein sollte, hauen wir das Fleisch in die Pfanne.
> Treffpunkt Gl.Aalbo zwischen 8 und 9 Uhr ist i.O.
> Vor unserem Haus(kurz vor dem Campingplatz) steht ein VW Bus mit Gummersbacher Kennzeichen.


 

Na dann lass ich das mit den Würmern.
Der Rest hört sich gut an.


Mach mal ein kreuzchen wo dein Haus ist


----------



## bbfishing (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Moin Torsk
anscheinend sind wir beiden die einzigen die noch nach Middelfahrt fahren, wäre es nicht schlauer zusammen zu fahren? Wenn wir beide mit dem Boot von Langelandklaus fahren brauch ich mein Boot nicht mitzunehmen. Melde Dich mal. Gruß Klaus


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



bbfishing schrieb:


> Wenn wir beide mit dem Boot von Langelandklaus fahren brauch ich mein Boot nicht mitzunehmen.



Schlauer Plan - so machen wir das :vik:
Wenn möglich bitte Wathose mitbringen.


----------



## Torsk1 (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> Wenn möglich bitte Wathose mitbringen.


 
Werde ich machen.
Bis morgen in aller frische:m


----------



## bbfishing (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Moin Langelandsklaus
ist wieder Wasser da oder liegt das Boot noch auf dem trockenen?
Gruß Klaus


----------



## langelandsklaus (29. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Bis morgen in aller frische:m



Habenn gerade noch Besuch aus HH, und nehmen gerade noch ordentich einen zur Brust. #g



bbfishing schrieb:


> Moin Langelandsklaus
> ist wieder Wasser da oder liegt das Boot noch auf dem trockenen?
> Gruß Klaus



Nöö liegt noch auf demTrockenen - aber kein Problem - 4 Mann 4 Ecken, dann schwimmt der Kahn wieder :vik:




Nee schwimmt schon wieder


----------



## Torsk1 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Da hat und das Wetter heute einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
Gewitter-Regen



> "Wir haben so ziemlich jeden Regen gehabt, den es gibt; Regen mit kleinen prasselnden Tropfen, richtig schönen dicken Tropfen, Regen der von der Seite kam, und manchmal sogar Regen, der von unten nach oben zu kommen schien."


 
Ich konnte 2 maßige Dorsch mitnehmen, der Rest war leider nur Futterfisch.

An Fotos knipsen war auch nicht zu denken wegen des Regens.
Die 5 Bilder die gemacht wurden sind leider auch nichts geworden, ich glaube da waren Wassertropfen auf der Linse und sind daher unscharf-rot#c.

Vielen Dank nochmal an LLKLaus fürs Grillen und an deine Frau für die leckeren Kartoffeln#h


----------



## HD4ever (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

schade mit dem Wetter ...


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Die 5 Bilder die gemacht wurden sind leider auch nichts geworden, ich glaube da waren Wassertropfen auf der Linse und sind daher unscharf-rot#c.




Ja, ja so ist das mit den Wetter. Kim sei froh, dass mit Deiner Fotoknipse nicht mehr passiert ist. Mein Handy liegt bereits seit 4 Stunden im Backofen bei 60 Grad.
Schade, dass es heute mit dem Wetter und den Dorschen nicht so gelaufen ist.


----------



## bbfishing (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

war doch trozdem eine nette Tour, auch von mir Vielen Dank an LLKlaus und seine Frua für´s Essen.


----------



## HD4ever (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

@ LLK ... was ich eigendlich schon immer mal fragen wollte ... :q dein Avatarbild mit dem hüpfenden Schweinswal ( oder isses nen Delphin |kopfkrat ) find ich richtig klasse .... hast das auch in groß per mail ? #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Hallo Jörg, da muß ich zu Hause mal auf meinem alten Rechner nachschauen, ob ich den überhaupt noch finde. |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> Mein Handy liegt bereits seit 4 Stunden im Backofen bei 60 Grad.


 

Und läuft es wieder, oder ist es jetzt ein deformierter Plastkklumpen|supergri


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Kim das Ding funktioniert wieder, zwar ist das Display etwas undeutlich und das Licht flackert, aber das ist in Ordnung.
Heute hat es auch wieder nur geregnet.:c


----------



## Torsk1 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



langelandsklaus schrieb:


> Kim das Ding funktioniert wieder, zwar ist das Display etwas undeutlich und das Licht flackert, aber das ist in Ordnung.
> Heute hat es auch wieder nur geregnet.:c


 

Schön das es wieder einigermaßen Funzt.

Der Regen hier geht mir langsam auch auf den Sack|gr:.


Mal noch ne Frage:
Von welchen Hersteller sind deine Rutenhalter an der Reling, oder sind das eigenbau?
Die gefallen mir:m


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage:
> Von welchen Hersteller sind deine Rutenhalter an der Reling, oder sind das eigenbau?
> Die gefallen mir:m



Kim - guckst Du  hier  http://www.segelladen.de/Inhalt-untergruppen22/angelzubehoer.htm  :m


----------



## Torsk1 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Kleinbootstour Kleiner Belt 30.Juni*

Danke#6


----------

